# Aukland Advice



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

My 20 year old step-daughter is planning to go to Aukland from Canada to be an Au Pair. She has no family or friends out there. Where are good spots for her to meet others her age? She loves to go to nightclubs, so which are the good ones? and which ones should she avoid? 
If anyone has any advice for her, any strange obscure laws she should know about, lol, please let us know.
Thankyou.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

IOWgirl said:


> My 20 year old step-daughter is planning to go to Aukland from Canada to be an Au Pair. She has no family or friends out there. Where are good spots for her to meet others her age? She loves to go to nightclubs, so which are the good ones? and which ones should she avoid?
> If anyone has any advice for her, any strange obscure laws she should know about, lol, please let us know.
> Thankyou.


Hi there

My son was nearly 19 when he eventually came over here for good. I was worried that as a London boy through and through he'd find it a bit boring - but he fitted into the social life here straight away. And interestingly he spends most of his 'social' life with the friends he made in Howick, in the (very nice) local bars, at friends houses for barbecues, and out at local beaches, rather than in Central Auckland. 

Howick may be a good area for her to find an Au Pair position too. It's a suburb as opposed to central, but has easy access to the City when it's needed. It has a high 'average income', with many professionals - many of who want an Au Pair to look after the house and pick up the kids from school while they work. 

Another way of making friends is to look at joining some of Auckland Uni's clubs. Although not at Uni, Tom joined the Auckland Uni Dive Club. He met his current partner there.....


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> 
> My son was nearly 19 when he eventually came over here for good. I was worried that as a London boy through and through he'd find it a bit boring - but he fitted into the social life here straight away. And interestingly he spends most of his 'social' life with the friends he made in Howick, in the (very nice) local bars, at friends houses for barbecues, and out at local beaches, rather than in Central Auckland.
> 
> ...


Thankyou Topcat.


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Topcat........Lindsay, (stepdaughter), and I are going through your website, it is so informative. She is going to an area called Massey.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

IOWgirl said:


> Topcat........Lindsay, (stepdaughter), and I are going through your website, it is so informative. She is going to an area called Massey.


Glad you find it useful - hopefully it complements the forum


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

topcat83 said:


> Glad you find it useful - hopefully it complements the forum


It certainly does. I read about your NZ travels and learnt so much. It is so informative and interesting. I also read your info about leaky buildings. We had a lot of those in BC, back in late 80's early 90's I actually wrote about them on here warning others. You may find it interesting. If you go to my profile and my threads started it will be in there.
That is a lovely family photo of you all.


Thread is called Leaky Condo's in BC.


----------



## Constipated Earwig (Feb 12, 2011)

IOWgirl said:


> Topcat........Lindsay, (stepdaughter), and I are going through your website, it is so informative. She is going to an area called Massey.


Hi there, I lived in Auckland for 10 years in the past & know it very well. Massey is WAY out west & NOT a good area! She will need a car for sure (but that goes for most parts of Auckland anyway). I would hold off & wait for a better opportunity for Au Pair work than in Massey. Any area's like the following are good....Epsom, Mt Eden, Parnel, Remuera, Greenlane, Ponsonby, Grey Lynn (all central) and a few places on the North Shore & East (Howick, Pakaranga etc), avoid South Auckland like the plauge lol. Hope that helps


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Constipated Earwig said:


> Hi there, I lived in Auckland for 10 years in the past & know it very well. Massey is WAY out west & NOT a good area! She will need a car for sure (but that goes for most parts of Auckland anyway). I would hold off & wait for a better opportunity for Au Pair work than in Massey. Any area's like the following are good....Epsom, Mt Eden, Parnel, Remuera, Greenlane, Ponsonby, Grey Lynn (all central) and a few places on the North Shore & East (Howick, Pakaranga etc), avoid South Auckland like the plauge lol. Hope that helps


Oh boy...she is not going to have a car. Thankyou, I will show her your message.


----------



## Constipated Earwig (Feb 12, 2011)

IOWgirl said:


> Oh boy...she is not going to have a car. Thankyou, I will show her your message.


More than welcome, happy to answer any more Q's on Auckland.


----------

